# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  St Croix Special Ops Inserted

## Island Visitor

iJEK has been successfully inserted onto the island of St Croix.  He promises hourly crime updates.  He landed about 2:05 and is now at the hotel.  

No Crimes Yet.

Continue Red Alert.

More updates as they become available.

----------


## JEK

10-4!

----------


## JEK

Island*S* Visitor

Was not wrong about this place. Sweet, friendly people. Low prices and the SBH sun. We are off tonight into the city for dinner at Savant after a nice day on and off the beach and in and out of a few showers. Our room at the Buccaneer overlooks the Grotto and beach and it feels like home. The Buc is getting a major face lift in the main house which should be spectacular.

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci JEK for the nice picture and continued reports.  I VERY much loved the old terrace but in chatting with the folks at The Bucc, it sounds like the new terrace will be a stunner.

GET AN OUTSIDE TABLE AT SAVANT.  They have a small courtyard that serves as a bar and resto.  It looks like St Croix meets Barcellona meets Santorini.  Way cool.

----------


## JEK

The courtyard at Savant is one of the most magical dinner settings I have seen.  Under the stars with candles glowing on the ornate stone walls. The food matched the ambiance and again the price was right. Mr. Cuthbert Jett drove us to town and back in his immaculate taxi. When he dropped us off I offered to pay him for the inbound fare, but he demurred. No sir, we will settle up when I return to take you back to the Buccaneer. Door to door service service for $9 each way.

Took this shot from our room's terrace just before departing for dinner.

 

Off this morning for an island tour to include the Cruzan Rum distillery. More pics later.

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci iJEK.

We have also used M. Jett in the past.  Like most Cruzans, very friendly.  And they are trusting people.  You owe them money?  No problem, we can deal with that later.

I dont discount for a moment any of the mayhem that Pirate Miker caused in his two years on the island, nor the fact that there are nefarious fellows on St Croix, bent on doing ill to others.  But those folks appear to be the decided minority as the Cruzans with whom I have dealt are some of the friendliest and warmest people on earth.

So where do we dine tonight?  Duggan's with candles flickering in the sea breezes?   Cheeseburgers with a classical guitarist playing while little kids shoot basketball?

----------


## JEK

I think Tutto Bene gets the nod and wink :-) Tomorrow is Kenrick's.

Owl!

----------


## MIke R

Geez JEK...you re making me want to go back with these repots.....

IV...it was good clean fun mayhem....other then the guy who got killed and that was one of those freak accidents

----------


## JEK

> Geez JEK...you re making me want to go back with these repots.....
> 
> IV...it was good clean fun mayhem....other then the guy who got killed and that was one of those freak accidents



I predict more and more people will rediscover the place as the Euro climbs. Feels like the Jersey shore meets the tropics. Family reunions, weddings, golf outings and everyone relaxed and having a ball. I do miss saying bonjour in the morning :-)

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" Feels like the Jersey shore meets the tropics"



WOW- Wildwood with Palm Trees??

----------


## Island Visitor

Tutto Bene is a great call - a casual but bustling little Italian resto that is a real local's favorite.  Andynap will be glad to know that you probably WILL see a rastafarian tonight - usually a guy talking to a waitress, a couple of ladies and some Yachties at the bar.  They are old friends - hugs and kisses when everyone comes in.

And JEK is right.  St Croix is SO in the right place at the right time.  Want to get married in the Caribbean?  No problem mon.  Call the Buccaneer and they take care of EVERYTHING including the priest.  Anglican, Lutheran, Catholic, Jewish, New Age?  They can make it happen.  I always like seeing the lady priest in the long robes officiating the ceremony barefoot on the beach.  Nice touch.  And yes, Buccaneer beachgoers are invited to quietly watch the ceremonies.  Oh, at the end when they Jump The Broom, I like that.  It is an african custom akin to carrying your bride across the threshold.  The officiant lays a broom in front of the newly pronouced couple and they jump over it, signifying the establishment of a household.  Kind of nice.

And when the ceremony is over, you go back to the mermaid bar and get a rhum drink from Weston who poured his first drink as a Buccaneer bartender while Eisenhower was president.  Think about that for a moment.

St Croix' better days are ahead of them.

Go Euro Go!

Owl!

----------


## MIke R

telling me  a place is like the Jersey Shore is probably the single worse sales pitch you can use on me....LOL...but that aside it would be nice to go back after all these years...problem is St John is so close it would be hard not to just go there

----------


## JEK

> telling me  a place is like the Jersey Shore is probably the single worse sales pitch you can use on me....LOL...but that aside it would be nice to go back after all these years...problem is St John is so close it would be hard not to just go there




Took the tour today. KFC, Subway and K-Mart. Tourism is the 4th largest industry, Oil refinery is the biggest employer.

----------


## MIke R

Martin Marietta still there????

----------


## JEK

> Martin Marietta still there????



Not that I heard tell.

----------


## MIke R

they and Amarada Hess were the two biggie American corporate players on the island back in the day

----------


## JEK

> they and Amarada Hsss were the two biggie American corporate players on the island back in the day



When Mr. Hess died his son merged with a Venezuelan firm to form new refining company know as Hovensa LLC. Still the 4th largest refinery in the world.

----------


## Island Visitor

Hovenza is a joint venture between Hess and Hugo Chavez Properties Unlimited - formerly known as Venezuela.

----------


## JEK



----------

